# HS1332 Suddenly no compression



## Oldtech (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi All
I have a 3 year old 1332 that worked fine the last time that I used it but now is suddenly has no compression. Is there some sort of compression release for starting that might be giving this problem?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Oldtech.
I'd wait for advice from someone with more experience on this engine, but if the valve cover is easy to get off I'd take a look under there and make sure everything (valves, rockers etc) moves as it should.


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

spark plug loose?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

rosco61 said:


> spark plug loose?


I guess I'd assumed he had the plug out. Either to connect a calibrated Snap-on compression tester or....by seeing if it pushes his finger off the hole when he turns it over.


----------



## Oldtech (Jan 20, 2019)

Just went back out to take a proper look at it. Gave it a try and now the compression is back and it starts and runs no problem. Very strange.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Oldtech said:


> Just went back out to take a proper look at it. Gave it a try and now the compression is back and it starts and runs no problem. Very strange.


How did you determine there was No Compression? Kinda need a more detailed picture of the situation...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> How did you determine there was No Compression? Kinda need a more detailed picture of the situation...


agree.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

magic....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Sounds like a stuck valve? How's the oil level/condition?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Oldtech said:


> Just went back out to take a proper look at it. Gave it a try and now the compression is back and it starts and runs no problem. Very strange.


If possible, try running Ethanol-free gas (E0) and adding a splash of Seafoam. 

They also make an aerosol version (Deep Creep). I'd spray some into the intake as you're shutting her down (similar to doing a decarb).

It will clean-up any build-up on valve stems.

I resolved stuck valves on 2 of my neighbor's OHC summer engines this way... he HAD a bad habit of using old fuel before I turned him onto E0.


----------



## driz (Dec 19, 2013)

How about the rings coincidentally all being lined up perfectly with the gaps in one place. It does happen every once in a while as they do float around randomly in their grooves . If you happened to shut it off when they were perfectly aligned It could cause that . That or a sticking valve.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

driz said:


> How about the rings coincidentally all being lined up perfectly with the gaps in one place. It does happen every once in a while as they do float around randomly in their grooves . If you happened to shut it off when they were perfectly aligned It could cause that . That or a sticking valve.


very doubtful you will get a reply from the OP Last seen Feb 21, 2019


----------

